
Proof by Mask - there
http://www.mondaynote.com/2011/10/30/proof-by-mask/
======
dmboyd
Youtube (<http://i.imgur.com/VIwYx.png>) doesn't fare too well. It's like
they've never heard of the law of diminishing returns. Which is surprising
seeing as though Google adwords was launched and is heavily based around an
unobtrusive targeted ad-mix as opposed to the flashing GIF / "punch the
monkey" style of ads which were prevalent before adwords.

~~~
georgemcbay
YouTube is dreadful with the ads these days, both inside the videos themselves
and all over the rest of the page. It reached a point sometime in the past
year where I actively avoid going to YouTube (even when just following a link
in directly to a video) because of the ad noise.

Other sites are quite bad too (and getting worse). I've gone this long without
running any ad blockers, but we're almost to the point where I'm losing the
battle and can almost rationalize doing it for many sites.

------
derleth
First, they didn't red out all of the ads on some of the English-language
websites. I'm guessing this is an honest mistake.

Second, if they masked all of the non-news 'news' things would look a lot
worse, but that's another issue entirely.

